# Nutrience?



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

So I went to the pet store the other day to get a new food for Luna (as she has been chewing her feet and not eating the Advance)... they lady there said Innova was bad and that I should be putting her on Nutrience or Royal Canin.. she said Nutrience would be better if she is chewing her food (as they have an allergy adult food). :smpullhair: 

So I got the nutrience, anyone have comments on this food? She said I can return it if she doesn't like it (and I have used less than 2 cups)... 

She seems to like it better than the advance - and I have noticed the foot chewing to be alot less.. however she isn't eating much at all - so i have been making it into puppy porridge (adding hot water and 1 teaspoon of canned food to make it like a gravy)... I think her teeth are sore (she is teething) - she likes that...

My bf says I am spoiling her  and that I should only give her the biscuits. What do people think?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I haven't used Nutrience sorry, and I don't know anything about it, so I wont even pretend to try & help there!

If Luna is eating it, and she is not chewing her paws so much - then go for it!

As for wetting it down, I thought that was a good idea too - when I told Dakota's breeder that's what I was doing - he said, oh no, you don't need to do that, let her have it dry because it will help with the teething. While I kind of agree in principle, she wasn't eating it because it probably hurt her little mouth, plus, she had plenty of teething toys to chew on, so I went back to wetting it. I also gave her puppy porridge and puppy milk just to try & get SOMETHING into her during the times when she just wasn't eating enough for my liking.

Dakota went through real stages as a baby - sometimes she would scoff the whole lot the minute I put her meal down, other times she wouldn't touch it! Come to think of it, she still does that! She's just a 'grazer' now, but she's a perfectly healthy weight as far as I'm concerned - I weighed her about a month ago & she was half way between 3 and 3.5 kgs.

edit: I know you live in an apartment, but being spring, there is a lot of 'stuff' in the air now, so although she may not necessarily have allergies as such, she might have a little bit of hayfever maybe?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know of that brand either, maybe it's an Australian brand? I don't think think Royal Canin is better than Innova at all. Maybe she meant for allergies, and wanted her on a single protein food? I don't know. I'm glad that she's doing better on the new food though.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I use Nuietrience Holistic dry food for small dogs. They love it. I was recommended to use it since Billy has digestive problems. It is a Australian product. :mellow:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

But it isn't Australian - it's manufactured in the US and the company is Hagen which is German (i think) ... :huh: 

She is going well on it so far


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay must be a Australian version also but mine like it so far.


----------

